
Six naming myths to ignore - jamesjyu
http://www.thenameinspector.com/six-naming-myths-to-ignore/
======
callmeed
Related to #3, make sure to check and see if Google considers your potential
name a misspelling and redirects.

My first iOS app fell prey to this. It's called "Farmers MarkIt" ... and, of
course, when you google the name it redirects to "farmers market"

They do give you a link to "search instead for farmers markit" but I doubt
everyone will get that.

~~~
albahk
I had the same issue when I registered a domain. But if you go ahead and put
content on it and use the same word on Twitter or inbound links, eventually
Google drops the "did you mean ..." since it is clear this new phrase/word
exists and has links.

------
Sean_Hayes
I think the length depends on the type of website. For regular companies,
community sites, and Internet memes having a longer name is OK. But whenever I
try to think up a domain name for an Internet startup I try to keep it down to
2-3 syllables. If you look at the most successful consumer facing start ups,
they may not all have 6 characters or less, but probably 95% do have only 2
syllables, or at least only 2 stressed syllables. Character length doesn't
matter as much on the Internet because most people are clicking on links or
copying+pasting, but having only a few syllables makes the name easier to say
in conversation or when thinking to yourself.

------
michaelpinto
If you have any money investing in a branding expert or even just a decent
copywriter can go a long way. Keep in mind that your brand isn't just you
domain name, and sometimes a tagline can become just as recognizable as the
name of a company.

------
rflrob
Why not be aware of the "rules" (rather than ignoring them), but break them
when you need to? By and large, they seem like good advice, as long as you
take them with a grain of salt?

------
cubicle67
slightly related - does anyone have any tip on buying domain names from bulk
dealers (not sure what they're called)

we own the .net name, but the .com name has a bunch of ads sitting on it. Made
an inquiry and was told they wanted US$1000, which we don't have at the
moment.

[Edit: name's for sale here <http://www.buydomains.com/> if that helps]

~~~
qjz
Make a counteroffer. Initially, they just want to make a profit.
Unfortunately, since you've expressed an interest in the domain, they'll
probably renew it. If your site becomes popular, expect to pay much more later
(or let it sit parked forever, you'll be in good company). FWIW, I've obtained
parked domains by doing a command line whois (DON'T use a registrar or other
web-based tool) to check the expiration date, then patiently waiting until
they're available again. It seems risky, but it pays off sometimes.

Also, before contacting anyone about purchasing a domain, make sure you've
purchased the name under any other TLDs that matter to you, or you might find
them scooped up and held hostage based on your interest. To check
availability, always do a DNS lookup before a whois lookup, and don't ever
look it up at the registrar until you're prepared to buy it on the spot.

------
sushumna
One more thing I dont understand is why people choose names like babyli.st,
sleepyti.me etc. Is it not irritating to choose name including the extension??
Best way to type these would be to type the full name, move back and put DOT
;)

